# [melango] Vorsicht vor Melango.de, neu: JW Handelssysteme, ab 11/2013  B2B Technologies Chemnitz



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Dezember 2014)

Soso, Erfolgsgeplärre, Expansion, Export ins europäische Ausland?

Denke, da ist gerade jemand ordentlich zusammengefaltet worden: Melangauner erhielt Applaus


----------



## bernhard (4 Dezember 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sach...ologies-chemnitz-werbung-mit-falschen-preisen


Was ist jetzt genau der Grund, den Link von Dienstag zu wiederholen?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Dezember 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt genau der Grund, den Link von Dienstag zu wiederholen?



vielleicht Deine freundlich-netten Antworten zu provozieren? Hatte nicht gesehen, dass der Link schon da war, so what?


----------

